
Show HN: Verbatim – a simple pastebin - 3princip
https://verbatim.link
======
fiatjaf
Others would call things much worse than this "publishing platforms".

This is the most beautiful "pastebin" I've ever seen. It would be a shame if
it was used to paste error messages, logs and pieces of broken code.

~~~
3princip
That's high praise, thank you.

It was an interesting hobby project, it reminded me just how much knowledge
and work is required for the simplest of projects.

------
niftich
I love your use of content-addressing, and adore the visual design. So much so
that I'm almost hesitant to bring up this point.

Having read the FAQ, I know your pastes are immutable and permanent. But there
are no UX cues on the main interface to suggest this, and no confirmation
modal on submit.

Would you consider adding a one-time, limited-validity URL given to the
original submitter, only in the case that it was a non-deduped paste, with
which they can delete the URL?

Or would you consider adding additional UI cues to suggest the submitted
content is irrevocable?

~~~
3princip
I like this idea, for example the author will, upon submit, be presented with
a secret code (link) that they can use to remove the content if they wish.
Will be added soon.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
I loved it until I hit save and saw the monster of a URL it returned.

These URLs aren't something I'd be able to quickly tap in on another device to
save messing about with accounts & logins. If the URLs became short and/or
pronounceable I'd use this service daily.

~~~
3princip
That was my main concern when creating it, that link length would be a turn-
off. It's understandable and I am considering shortening the hash in the next
iteration.

The idea is that the link is actually a sha224 hash of the content itself.
This serves two purposes, the first that the content is verifiable and de-
duplicated by default, i.e. posting the same content will not create another
entry.

This also has the added benefit that it's very cache-able. Since content
addressed by a unique hash/link never changes by design, it can be cached
forever (popping something like cloudflare in front makes it very economical
to run).

~~~
Fogest
Can't you make an id in the database that translates to the hash? Then you can
generate short URL's.

------
harrisreynolds
I honestly don't get it at all.

I pasted in some content. Left the page. And now have no idea how to find it.

So I guess it is kind important to copy the URL to keep up with this.

I would think there would at least be a way to see your own pages even it is
was temporary based on cookies.

It does look cool though. Maybe I am just not a good candidate for this
service.

------
tugberkk
I had this idea for a long time (not that it is something new), it looks
definitely great. Good work!

------
agnivade
This looks great. May I have the link to the source ? :)

------
ruler88
Great UX, I love software that is simple, and just works!

